# Backing Tracks: Multiple Outputs in Logic



## Matyrker (Aug 29, 2015)

Hello Everyone, here again with another backing track question!

My band will be running our live set up with 3 sends. Backing tracks to the house, metronome w/tracks to my drummer and a ghost guitar through a guitar cab.We are using Logic as our DAW and running everything through a Focusrite Scarlett 18i20. However we have been having some trouble getting this going. It seems we usually can get 2 of any of these 3 to work at the same time but never all of them. I am assuming correctly using buses is going to be the key here. 

Another issue we ran into was getting our ghost guitar tracks to come through an output. It would run stereo just fine but not one output. 

I assume the backing tracks and the metronome may need to share the same bus if I want my drummer to hear the track along with the click but I need the tracks to go to the house as well.


It is basically just very confusing as to what goes where and in need of some assistance.

Thanks!


----------



## Blasphemer (Aug 30, 2015)

Double check the Focusrite Mix Control setup to make sure none of your outputs are muted, sending to the wrong physical out, etc...


----------



## Matyrker (Aug 30, 2015)

Blasphemer said:


> Double check the Focusrite Mix Control setup to make sure none of your outputs are muted, sending to the wrong physical out, etc...



Ahhh. Will do.


----------



## concertjunkie (Aug 31, 2015)

Blasphemer said:


> Double check the Focusrite Mix Control setup to make sure none of your outputs are muted, sending to the wrong physical out, etc...




When I was working with the routing and lost as to why it wasn't working as it should have in Logic, this is what resolved the issue for me.


----------



## Matyrker (Sep 3, 2015)

Blasphemer said:


> Double check the Focusrite Mix Control setup to make sure none of your outputs are muted, sending to the wrong physical out, etc...



According to the Mix Control, nothing was muted.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Blasphemer (Sep 3, 2015)

Without being in the same room as your interface and logic session, it's hard to say. Post a screenshot of the mixer window so we can see your routing?


----------



## Matyrker (Sep 6, 2015)

Ah, so I am now able to get my tracks where they need to go (drummer and house) and the click to my drummer. Did this by selecting 'DAW 1' and 'DAW 2' as sends to the Outputs that I wanted. A 'DAW' must correspond to the output I select through Logic? Starting to make sense.

Next, to figure out how to get the dry guitar signal to an amp.


----------



## iron blast (Oct 21, 2015)

Should be similar to re amping record a Di track and send it to cab and amp


----------

